
Government shutdown: Federal inmates feast as prison guards labor without pay - ryanlol
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2019/01/04/federal-inmates-get-roast-beef-cornish-hens-during-govt-shutdown/2476839002/
======
babygoat
Federal inmates know a thing or two about working without pay.

------
chrisbennet
The guards are welcome to swap places with the in,arts if that would make them
feel better..

